# Modern Arnis at Dillman MATC



## dng1032 (May 27, 2002)

Just a quick update to all...
I just arrived back from the Memorial Weekend Martial Arts Training Camp of George Dillman in Deer Lake, PA at the old Ali Training Facility.  I was invited as a guest instructor and the representative of Modern Arnis and the Late Professor Remy Presas at this Camp.  I taught two sessions Saturday morning and Sunday Morning.  The over 50 students from all over the world loved the Modern Arnis.  Topics covered were striking styles stick and empty hand focusing on application.  Sunday we covered single and double sinawali stick and empty hand focusing on application.  The students loved the fact that Modern Arnis flows so well for their entries into Kyusho-Jitsu (pressure point fighting).  Our emphasis teaching was the professor's concept of art within art and the flow.   Simplicity and effective application were the focus, half of the students had Modern Arnis experience the other half did not.  I want to thank Grandmaster George Dillman and Master Kim Dillman for giving me this opportunity.  Also Master Will Higganbotham, Master Mark Kline, Master Steve Stewart, and Master Mel Abraham and all of the other students and instructors for their support of Modern Arnis.  I look forward to representing Modern Arnis and the Professor at future Dillman Karate International events.  I will post future events in advance.  Look for more at other Dillman Camps and possibly in Canada at Master Steve Stewarts camp.

Maraming Salamat!
I'll be posting photos and an article by one of the participants later this week at www.kungfuarnis.com and www.modernarnis.net


----------



## arnisador (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dng1032 _
> 
> *Master Will Higganbotham*



A nice, respectful martial artist who has treated me very well the several times I've been to Indianapolis to attend one of Mr. Dillman's events. There are a great many nice and knowledgeable associated with him as well--a good group overall.

Thanks for the review! It's been my experience that many DKI people are also into Modern Arn is. It's certainly true around here.


----------



## Brian Johns (May 27, 2002)

I concur with Arnisador with regard Will Higginbotham. I've gotten to know Will over the last few years through various Modern Arnis events, particularly through Master Chuck Gauss's seminars in Indianapolis. I've also worked with Will at Modern Arnis camps in Michigan and he has come to Columbus a couple of times. A good guy and well versed in DKI, Small Circle and Modern Arnis.

WOOOOOO!!


----------



## dng1032 (May 28, 2002)

Thanks for the response...
follow this link for article by Robert Speed and photos

http://www.kungfuarnis.com/guro_ng_teaches_at_dillman.html


----------

